# Homeschool University



## Calvinist Cowboy (Sep 8, 2009)

A friend posted this on Facebook (he's an agnostic, but he's also homeschooled), and I found it quite hilarious. 

Basically, it's based on the idea that homeschoolers are typical rednecks who won't leave the nest even after high school is done.

"Homeschool University" by Chase Mitchell on CollegeHumor


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 8, 2009)

That's funny  It reminds me of [video=youtube;VM6uqj0_jQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM6uqj0_jQc[/video]!


----------



## smhbbag (Sep 8, 2009)

That is awesome.

And FYI to everyone - CollegeHumor, on the whole, is a foul, disgusting site with more than its fair share of filth. I would not recommend navigating to any other content through that page. Direct links to content are _usually_ ok, but the ads and "related content" are often unspeakable.


----------



## shaungreen (Sep 8, 2009)

smhbbag said:


> And FYI to everyone - CollegeHumor, on the whole, is a foul, disgusting site with more than its fair share of filth.


As a home-educator, I will be sure to avoid it then ;-)


----------

